# R.I.P Jake, Bridgett Annies son



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

It has a been long month mourning over the loss of my sweet Bridgett, days are getting easier...but I miss her so much. everytime I look at her picture or watch the creek flow where she loved to play just brings back the tears flowing. I woke up this morning to an email that one of her offspring just collasped and died last night of what the vet believed to be Hemangiasarcoma. This just makes my heart ache even more, he was only 7. One of the smartest dogs have I have ever seen and he was so loved by his owners. Could you please add him to the Rainbow Bridge list with his mother Bridgett. R.I.P sweet Jake, your mom is waiting for you and you will be together again. 2-13-2013


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hemangio is awful! Too many of our precious furbabies have been lost to this awful thing! At least Jake is with his mom...run free Jake!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*4Goldens'*

I am SO SORRY about Jake. He's with Bridgett now.
I added him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Carol, I am so sorry. I know how much you loved Bridgett and now to lose one of her pups and 7 is so young. Yesterday was five weeks that Harley has been gone and a day does not go by that something doesn't trigger me to tears.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much, you all are so compassionate. This sight has helped me so much.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of Jake at such a young age. Keeping Jake's parents in our thoughts at this heartbreaking time!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

I now understand just part of the grieving process you are going through for Bridgett ... and now her offspring, Jake. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. Please pass on my sincere condolences to Jake's owners.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Qontry said:


> I now understand just part of the grieving process you are going through for Bridgett ... and now her offspring, Jake. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. Please pass on my sincere condolences to Jake's owners.
> *******************************************************
> 
> ​


 
Thank you so much, and I am so sorry for your loss of Kodiak. I watched the memorial video, it was beautiful. It made me smile and cry. He was so loved. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

It's so hard when you loose them at a young age. I think about the 16 pups Macintosh sired and hope they all make it longer than he did. I have one of his pups who will be 2 this year.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Bridgett and Jake. We lost Oakley to hemangio on November 23rd and I still find myself tearing up at my desk at work, when I am driving, or whenever I try to talk about him. I used to read the postings in this section and feel sad for those who lost their babies, but since I lost Oakley I fully appreciate what others here are going through - the feelings are overwhelming and some days render me close to non-functional. RIP dear Bridgett and Jake - it brings some comfort knowing you can be together again.
Carol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass our condolences to Jake's family, I am sure that Jake and Bridgett have been reunited at the bridge


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about Jake. He was too young to leave. I know his mom will take good care of him.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Jake. I know your Bridgett and and my Rhett along with the many other Golden friends will take care of him now at the Bridge. Run free now and play hard dear Jake.


----------

